# Craning some biggies today1



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

*Craning some biggies today!*

3 previously topped firs, some bad decay....tight spot. 50 ton all terrain crane, pricey at $190 per hr!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Don't be fooled by the perspective here, the far tree is the big guy!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

This crane company is rigid with the darned OSHA rule of not riding the ball...no fun fliplining 105 feet up a 2800 board foot monster. But the other outfit I contacted was dragging their feet...not sure of the job. the narrow tight site, placement etc..maybe didnt have the right crane either.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Another


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Now that's some trunk taper.....


not!

just camera angle.

This behemoth was 23 inches inside the bark at 98 feet, 25 at 73, 28 at 46, and 32 at 19 feet. and about 52 on the butt. give or take an inch...


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

The PP7900 throws a mighty big roostertail.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

The sloppy crane co didnt bring a long enough 3/4 inch choker, so I had to wait 5-10 minutes while they rigged up some hokey double 9/16th cable and sheave setup.

Normally, for upright craning, I prefer one choker. Start your cut directly below where the choker runs to the ball, and the kerf will open right up. That's why, in this pic, i'm attaching both chokers similarly, instead of opposed. No need to mess with any snap cuts, mismatch, hinges, anything. Besides, I want a smooth cut for less trimming time, and have the log premeasured for sale.

Wiley_p likes two chokers opposed, attached to a spreader bar flown from the ball. The log should automatically pick straight up and off.
Plus you have a built in safety factor with 2 slings.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry bout this sideways video, i forgot and held the camera wrong again. This is the third tree, which was added on today, by the neighbor. We had to go home and get the chip truck. This is Edwin's first ever crane pick! 50 feet of tree above him, limbs and all. We had to talk him through it a bit, but he did well!

Notice the crane operator had a bit too much tension applied, so it jumped off the cut. But that was a good thing,as he got the limby stick up and away from Edwin quickly. I had tried to estimate my weights closely and tell the operator, so he could apply correct line tension. I was off quite a bit, but all went smoothly anyhow. After listening to wiley, i'm gonna work on getting this down better.

The three trees probably will scale out at close to 5000', and weighed 44000 lb. 8 picks total, which we made into 9 logs and some firewood. Lots of really bad wood, but I'm crossing my fingers we make enough $ from the logs to get a few hundred extra after crane and log truck fees of $1200. A couple logs were pretty good. Plus the customers paid $2900. About 32 manhours over portions of three days.

Warning, it's 3 mb.


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks like fun!!!

Was there not a local company that had a suitable crane, that would let you ride the ball? That takes all the fun outa it.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah, there's a couple companies that sometimes will, but I was short of time and busy...shoulda called them. 

Ness is huge, they may have 40 cranes. Except for their strictness, they've always done well for us.

Gee, is it morning already in Ole Miss?

GF kick you out o bed?


----------



## jokers (Apr 10, 2004)

Great pics as always Rog!

You and your guys make it look too easy, don`t your customers ever complain that they`re paying too much after seeing the work done? LOL.

Russ


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 10, 2004)

Not being able to ride the ball is STUPID. I would like to see the injury data concerning this.

Nice trees, RB. Ours down here don't grow quite so large.


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 10, 2004)

Pretty work, tight spot too. Like to see how that guy that thinks cranes are stupid and no blocks handle those trees


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 10, 2004)

rbtree ..great workmanship...what size bar did you need for the trunk sections????


----------



## ORclimber (Apr 10, 2004)

RB, great pics. Did you brush the trees out before calling in the crane? Who is buying those city logs? No one down here wants to pay for them, either too big or too much metal.

Both crane co's I've worked with(Ross out of Salem, Campbell out of Portland) won't let climbers ride the ball, bummer.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

rolla, progressively-24, 32, and 42

stump cut:


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's the appx 100 yr old monster's stump. This tree was 135 feet tall or more, had a 35 foot dead top...You can see the pitch wood, plus large amount of pitch oozing, and the center wood splits. Not a good tree. The other two had grown no new tops since the topping about 25 years ago..Thus, they had top to base rot columns.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 10, 2004)

theres definatly no riding the ball overhere....health and safety gone mad i think....i think id have a job selling those sections overhere as well........


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's another stump.

Or climber....I've never had a problem selling residential timber. All the sort yards buy it. Hardly ever have a metal problem either.

But since the market collapsed, prices are poor, and the graders don't let any defect go unnoticed, however small. Our best log yesterday, at 890 bf, had minor defects that willl end up putting it in a lower sort....I'm guessing 450-620$ per mbf, depending on luck, the scaler's mood....back 8 yrs ago, the log would have paid $1100 mbf.

We brushed the first two out a while back...and was having trouble getting a crane company in...mainly cause I'm so busy with other work to properly follow up. They'd been thinned and high skirted, so that part was a slam dunk.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's a pic from earlier


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

and the view from the 110 feet up.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

That's it, I gotta go wreck some pin trees...Enjoy the fab weather...you guys do that too, ya heah!


----------



## ORclimber (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Or climber....I've never had a problem selling residential timber. *



Hmmm.... I'll try again.

I've only tried to sell D-fir once, 3600bf in Lake O. Called 6 mills, only 1 went to look and said they were rough. I'll drop the $65hr the self loaders want and see where they take them.


----------



## Gord (Apr 10, 2004)

Beautiful job Roger...nothing quite like huge firs!

I corrected that video:


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Gee, is it morning already in Ole Miss?
> 
> GF kick you out o bed? *




Ole Miss? BAWHAHAHA, This is Bulldog country (Mississippi State).



I had just gotten home, I think the time stamp said 2:38AM. Being young is great.


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dadatwins _
> *Pretty work, tight spot too. Like to see how that guy that thinks cranes are stupid and no blocks handle those trees *



His daddy would probably just lay some old tires on the ground for cushion, make a face cut and lay it right on the driveway from the ground. Job all cleaned up and outta there in one day.  

Great job Roger. I just did some 100 ft. albizzias this week. It reminded me why I hate to do big trees. Pulling up long lengths of rope and big saws is getting too hard on the body. I much prefer to do several small-med. size trees for the same money than one biggie.


----------



## wiley_p (Apr 10, 2004)

I still can't figure the logic in not being able to ride the hook, that's dangerous? I guess there is no exposure in having 3 ton hanging right over your head with no escape route except straight down, still under the hazard if there is a failure. There may be a day in the near future where a crane company wont touch treework, all the more reason to demonstrate our competence in our feild.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice Pics! You would never see a pine that tall around here...I'm feelin a little less tired now. These trees would be a walk in the park to you...


----------



## Tim Gardner (Apr 10, 2004)

Roger, so how much do you charge your ground crew to work on those kinds of jobs with you?  

Great pictures as usual.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 10, 2004)

There is only one major company in our area that will still do tree work.

I talked to them and showed them the Z 133 and they were OK with attatchment ove the ball.

Heck, I've been told by tower riggers that it's allowed for them to ride the load on up.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep, I've told most of the Ness folks about the Z, but never showed it to them......t

Ah, what a day...my helper lost the job address and finally connected with me 1.5 hours late. We had three down, 2 chipped by the time he got there. But the customer was helping us..for $200 off the bill...and he was a great help --surprise surprise....We wrecked 6 pines, and a spruce for him for $800..then a incredibly spreading multi stemmed wild plum for the neighbor for $250. Close to 30 yards of chips, but we dumped 35 yards...that was nice to unload yesterday chips too!! A fun 7 hours for me...as I tried not to ogle his wife, who works in my dentist's office.


We'd have been easy two more hours if i didn't have a chipper winch...man it is the cat's meow!

At the last minute, on the drive home, I remembered to stop at a customer's, and sold a nice day's work.

Now for some spring corn snow skiing tomorrow!

Who can identify these trees..that grace my front yard?


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats incrediable RB! Incrediable Pics! Incrediable video to.!


Monster boom, what is that a 80 tonn? WOW!

Plenty of reach gotta love that. 

When I see jobs like this I think just how smal I am compared to some of your companies. Shoot compared to trees like that I'm not even worth to post to it.. LOL.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *I corrected that video: *



Thanks gord, my ACDSee photo editor allow me to rotate, but garbles the sound...plus I have a hack of the expensive Adobe Premiere, but have been too busy to figger it out. I've lots of vid's to rotate, crop and compress, if i ever get off my butt and do it.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 10, 2004)

Another good day for a Mighty Treeman!


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *We wrecked 5 pines, and a spruce ..then a incredible wild plum ....
> A fun 7 hours for me...as i tried not to ogle his wife.
> 
> ...



Roger, you are not in your twenties anymore. Where do you get all your energy? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xtremetrees _
> * To bad ya didnt get to rope it all out. Monster boom, what is that a 80 tonn? *


Never lowered anything that big....even though I've got a Hobbs, and the GRCS is arriving soon..i hope!

50 ton with 126 feet of main boom. It was good for 12-14K lb at max extension at that 35 foot radius, heaviest pick was about 8000. Mike with ACDC and his 17 ton has picked 10K lb fir before for us...right next to the truck and low down...still a lot for a small rig, as ya still gotta lay it down.



Here's a shot of my neighbor's norway maple....15 or so years ago, I came home one day to see it freshly butchered at 15 feet.... Now, after Lauren moved in, I've pruned it twice...pretty good crown restoration, eh....Dang I like my work..but better is to sit with a cold one in hand and look at it all day.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

She's single, too bad I'm not very attracted to her, as taking a print of this shot of her yard over to her would be worth some points, eh?


the flower boy...


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Another good day for a Mighty Treeman!  *


Mighty smelly.....


----------



## Froggy (Apr 10, 2004)

*Crain*

Sweet pictures!!! I always love to see good pictures of BIG removals done right. Keep up the good work!!BB


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Koa Man _
> *Roger, you are not in your twenties anymore. Where do you get all your energy? Inquiring minds need to know.  *





I'm RB's little brother, only 48. I can't understand all this 'energy' stuff. If you sleep, eat, and generally live right, ya got all the energy in the world! Other than my shoulder aching, I'm good to go!

But, I DO work less in my older age... usually 4 to 6 hrs a day. At the end of the day, I am not all tired and stove up. I'm sure that helps.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

I knew you'd like the tulips, Dan!

MB, I wish I only worked 4-6 hrs a day...wanna trade?!


----------



## rumination (Apr 10, 2004)

japanese cherry?


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep, know the variety?


----------



## rumination (Apr 10, 2004)

the variety I do not know. please enlighten us.


By the way, fantastic photography, as usual. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Har har...Ok no more flowers..

Actually, I know there's lots of impressive old trees back east...like 170 foot monster tulip poplar....oak, elm, beech, etc. I'd rather prune them than a big doug fir any day....and removals are usually more technical as well.

There's plenty of challenge most anywhere.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *
> 
> MB, I wish I only worked 4-6 hrs a day...wanna trade?! *





Thats the price ya gotta pay to be a Capn' of Industry!


----------



## rumination (Apr 10, 2004)

Ha! variety Mt. Fuji!! 

yeah, yeah, I cheated, saw it on the residential forum


----------



## Bradley (Apr 12, 2004)

Talking about 170 foot tulips, I just went on a Rec. climb saturday in N. GA and saw some of the biggest tulips I've ever seen. Nearly as big as some in Joyce Kilmer Nat. Forest. Don't get to see deeply furrowed mature bark like that often. Got to climb in a white oak that was probably 135'+ with first branch @ 65'. Film crew was there filming a documentary on Rec. tree climbing. Lots of white pines in the area at least 150'. One climber in party reached 150' + in a pine and wisely decided not to go higher. View was great and a great day overall.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 13, 2004)

Right on Bradley!

Rumination, sorry, but this is a Mt. Fuji....white flowers with hint of pink..and spreading...mine are the most upright of the flowering cherries and are light pink....


----------



## Trees Company (Apr 13, 2004)

Ya, tires, thats a good one. We'd a brought her down, NO CRANE NO PROBLEM, ben doing those all my life, I could go do one tomorrow not even speak One word and next thing be roping the stem. maybe some one could ask a smart question about tree removal. When is somebody gonna realize that Ive done the worst of the worst, the nastiest, deadest, fatest, tallest dirtyest trees this province has to offer. I've done trees over multi millionaire homes, pure glass enclosures, high tenstion hydro, trees with spreads over three back yards, entire yards of garden. Two years ago we removed awhat I think I remembner being a chestnut 3 feet diameter 65 feet tall betweent two small rental buildings in the driveway between the two buildings. The alley was so tight you had to pull the mirrors in on a pickup. Thier were 15-20 flimsy phone lines tacked to and running all across the alley. Two ropes two saws 5 hours and it was down cleaned up and I was going home. NO CRANE involved. Some people seem to think that I got some thing against a crane for loading wood? Not if the wood is on the ground. Its about time that you know that you can't show me a spot and say what would you do here because ive friggin been there countless times already. Whether you like it or not my father is one of the ELITE the few and far between, Hes one of the few guys that tree men will talk about fifty years from now when they count the few greats, the best of the best, the men who are fearless and wise, intellegent, and slick, not fast at climbing but fluent like second nature. If only you could see for your self the lack of discussion or thought put into some hairy situations because the appropriate response is bred into him, like a natural. Most climbers can only dream of such a level and others have equalled or surpassed him. But few others. See, with me, there are signs in life that are subtle but are loud, that tell others what your made of and what you know, and questions and answers that are about one thing and high light a persons positives or negatives towards other things, more important things. 

I have one question to the person that commented about using a "large" saw for pruning? 036 large? 
How does the tree know the difference about what motor is turning the chain????


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 13, 2004)

TC, why don't you walk us through how you would have gone about this job. You can call it "A Day in the Life of TC." Better yet, post some shots of a job of this magnitude rather than saying "we've been doing trees like that for 30 years." So you were "doing trees" when you were -6 years old? Amazing!


----------



## Trees Company (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll show lots of pics .tonnes. I just got the digital and havn't had it every minute or very long. I could walk you through the tree. I don't know the size of the limbs but we don't have firs in ontario but my father would have .spurr up with belt around cutting lower branches most way through on way up then break of branch by hand and throw down with arcuracy like normall . tie in aroung base,if not already done, move life line up along with self removing branches along the way when he reaches a point in the top where its safe and not to heavy for rope, and drop crotch top. lower down and cut away branches as top gets within reach and cut until it can be set on the path. Drop crotcxh the rest down as about three foot blocks. As blocks come down thier moved with a dolly cart or cut and moved before to acomidate the rest. Good man on rope letting blocks come off and fly7 straight down without slowing them till close to bottom for speed stop the blocks above the ground and pull them over to patch as there being let down the last few feet. When down to last couple of feet of wood use limb wood to protect pavement and drop blocks on wood move exsess wood for solid and pradictable landing of next block.


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 13, 2004)

I would like to know if TC and company uses any kind of lowering device or do you just take some wraps around another tree, or just hand hold the rope with no wraps.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 13, 2004)

Actaully, Craig, the awful news is that the fir is probably going to have to come down. Scott Baker, the best consultant around, is helping the client decide... We'll probably have them dismantle the wrought iron fence, tear out the landscape, put a bull rope in the tree and then fall it into the green belt with its favor. I could probably lower out all the branches and dump the wood, but that would be a lot harder. The tree likely would scale out at 6000-8000 bf...if it could be extracted..but it is rotting anyhow.

Now if there was a house on the other side, the only safe way to do the tree would be to cut each round into little pieces and drop them.. which would take a week or so. You'd be standing on top of the tree, lanyarded in around the stem, ripping and ripping and ripping...--that's the way i did the 15 feet of dead rotting top 16 months ago, for $1000...except for the standing on top part.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 13, 2004)

Koa man, he use the term drop crotch. Applying to lowering trunk wood with no hardware, the only way I know is to physically cut a channel for the rope to run in...very tedious and time consuming, especially in big wood, and a rope eater..just like wraps around the tree. 

Three foot sections of the big fir that was part of the original thread subject would weigh 500-1200 lb. That would glaze any line instantly if used in such an ancient fashion.


----------



## rborist1 (Apr 13, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## Tim Gardner (Apr 13, 2004)

It is a huge disappointment when a person turns a thread like this into a flame war. For the guys like me that only get a much shorter 100 footer maybe once a year, this thread is a real treat. Roger is well respected even by those of us that have not met him in person. He was nice enough to share his work with us just to have his thread taken over and trashed. 

If someone wants to feel a little better about themselves by snagging some of the spotlight they should ADD to the thread, not try to take away from what others have posted. Not only is Roger teaching us about big tree removal and photography he is teaching us about being a better person by example. 

Trees Company, show a little respect for the others here. Most have earned it. Just because you have not worked with them and they are represented here only by their posts does not mean they are not worthy of your respect.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 13, 2004)

Alright! Just got the scale ticket..The three trees-- 9 logs scaled out at 4570 bf, 400 or so less than my high guess--and 3670 net after defect. Two logs were called pulp and that gross 760 board feet paid a whole $10.00. But the best log came in at the highest export sort!!! It was 890 board feet gross, 860 net, and paid $606.00. (It's been a long time since I got such a high grade..and on a 26 foot log no less, they prefer 30-40.) Then they measured the butt log at 30 inches, when I was sure it was 32, but no worries --that's only 90 bf less..it was pretty ugly at the butt, and still netted 570 bf= about $260.00. Six logs came in at the top domestic sort, with less defect deductions than I feared. So assuming the trucker charged $300, we'll have $500 in additional profit above the crane fees, some of which I'll have to pass on to the first customer. So, figure our take at about $3200, not bad. My costs were $300 to the other tree service i called in a rush when one of my guys failed to show, and about $450-500 in labor. A short half day to brush most of the two out, 2 hours to finish brushing the next day, and 6 hours on crane day. :blob4:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2004)

TC is a troll, and probably one of us.

But then, he really isn't one of us.

See ya, TC.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tim Gardner _
> *
> If someone wants to feel a little better about themselves by snagging some of the spotlight they should ADD to the thread, not try to take away from what others have posted. Not only is Roger teaching us about big tree removal and photography he is teaching us about being a better person by example.
> 
> *



Thanks Tim, He may be a troll, or he could just be some uneducated kid who worships his pappy.

While we deside what to do, how about everyone ignoring him when he gests stupid. Maybe he will wise up, or go away.

So what if he thinks he could do it better with pappy in the tree. We know he does not understand what he is talking about. PNW sized trees in Toronto? is that true Rob??

Deleting a buch of posts from a big thread is a PITA.


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bradley _
> *Talking about 170 foot tulips, I just went on a Rec. climb saturday in N. GA and saw some of the biggest tulips I've ever seen. Nearly as big as some in Joyce Kilmer Nat. Forest. Don't get to see deeply furrowed mature bark like that often. Got to climb in a white oak that was probably 135'+ with first branch @ 65'. Film crew was there filming a documentary on Rec. tree climbing. Lots of white pines in the area at least 150'. One climber in party reached 150' + in a pine and wisely decided not to go higher. View was great and a great day overall. *



Right on Bradley,
Enjoy! 
Just go 2 hrs north and youll run into some huge Hemlocks.
Highlands NC now there is tree heaven . 
Enjoy! 
And congrats for the TV crew support.
Look that man's on TV. lol


----------



## Darin (Apr 13, 2004)

I didn't read what TC wrote, as it has been erased. 
This is a note to Tree Co. If you personally attack Rb Tree with the language that was emailed to me again. You will have a break for two weeks. We don't need it here.


----------



## Darin (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't worry, I won't. Actually, when I went into my admin area, I saw JPS, tried to ban him for a while. I see it must of been bad so, he will be missed for a couple weeks.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 14, 2004)

Nah, he won't!


----------



## Eagle1 (Apr 14, 2004)

No he won't be missed. I was ready to take a suspension and tell him off in a thread. I don't think he a contributing/possitive member.

Anyway, hello all. long time!!!


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 14, 2004)

Enough of the talk about TC! Party at rbtree's house!!!


----------



## wiley_p (Apr 14, 2004)

One more thing about this tc cat, I dont think he's real noone can be that obtuse, unless maybe he isnt taking his medicine. What do you guys call that a Troll?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 14, 2004)

A troll is someone who comes in to a discussion just to stir things up in a very negative way. Just like in fishing, they drop a line and see what they can catch.


----------



## YUKON 659 (Apr 14, 2004)

From what I've read in the past few months Trees Company has brought anything to the table except BULLSH*T. Why continue to let him post at all? These are the guys we need to get rid of to keep this site going!!!!! Just a thought  

Jeff


----------



## YUKON 659 (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah RB, very nice pics!!!!

Jeff


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 15, 2004)

good work rb,i qoute some similar jobs but vastley different trees you never quite know how much youre going to end up with,i just finished one job where it was cheaper to cut logs in 5.4m lengths and pay to have them delivered to a sawmill than dump,there would be very few fir trees over here,has anyone heard of mountain ash eucalypt???quick growing hardwood slabs easily


----------



## rbtree (Apr 15, 2004)

Have I heard of mt ash?? My friend Graeme McMahon is THE man when it comes to big trees, along with gerry Beranek in Cali redwoods.

http://sherbrooketrees.tripod.com/sherbrooketreeservice/


----------



## blue (Apr 15, 2004)

RBTREE,
am i right in thinking in your last oictures posted is the guy knockin' that stick off onto another stump to split it on purpose.
if he is please explain why.

ps i think he got big balls


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 16, 2004)

dead right rb graeme is THEMAN when it comes to ash, you can always tell where hes been 100 per foot on a regular basis ive done some training with him earlier on,another guy who works for me trevor, graeme will know him by first name is also good. mountain ash not for average to good climbers ill bet my life on it. im getting a d camera soon will post some pics.we took a limb off one recently took 6 hours up the tree using a big shot and lowering drum nice garden underneath limb was 80 ft up first limb, and 70ft long. climber was graemes offsiders brother in law if that makes sense


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 16, 2004)

ive seen those pics b4 thats no stump hes droping it on to


----------



## Proarbor (Apr 16, 2004)

Have any of you had a chance to see the vidio that graeme made of his crew removing dangerous mt ash, in sections, with sticks of jelly ? worth seeing along with other trees on vid:blob5:


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Rb.

Werent they featured in TCI a while back about a huge removal in an outdoor santuary in Austrailia I think?


This pic reminds me of the article, and it sounds alot like it.


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 16, 2004)

Here is the pic, tripod tried, I won.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 16, 2004)

Bingo, Carl! After reading that amazing article, I was thrilled when Graeme showed up on these boards, and we started interacting.

Awesome video, Graeme's!! Summer 2002, we met at the ISA Seattle Conference. He met us on a job site and casually removed a 125 foot, 1300 board foot fir , well, down to a 70 foot stick for craning later. I handed him a little climbing saw, which he took a liking to after a spell, for handling the 2-5 inch branches... He told us his normal climb saw is an 046!

At lunch, before he split to catch a plane back home, he showed us his video...stunning work!!

Anybody who hasn't checked out the vid clips on Graeme's website needs to do so!!

Paging Graeme...we've missed ya, both here and on the buzz....


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 16, 2004)

I downloaded them all. That is some big stuff!!


----------



## rumination (Apr 16, 2004)

so, don't keep it a secret! What's the link?


----------



## Gord (Apr 16, 2004)

use at your own risk...big tree removals might have a different meaing after viewing 

http://sherbrooketrees.tripod.com/sherbrooketreeservice/


----------



## rumination (Apr 16, 2004)

WHOA!!!

I'm in awe. that is too cool. you're right Gord, my whole perspective on big tree removal just changed. Wow!


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 16, 2004)

graeme has some amazing pics of eagle nests in malaysia he was paid to set the cameras up for a documentry lone trees on cliff sides


----------



## Proarbor (Apr 16, 2004)

Heres a pic of a Hoop pine that we were contractewd to help remove. Its me on the trunk.:Monkey:


----------



## Proarbor (Apr 16, 2004)

And another


----------



## Proarbor (Apr 16, 2004)

This log was 5.5m around base and weighed in at 9.6 ton


----------



## Proarbor (Apr 16, 2004)

close up


----------



## Proarbor (Apr 16, 2004)

second time working with a crane but last time i was in a bucket , I tell ya its a real strange feeling first time you see a log lifting off, almost like being a groundie again (not quite a brown corderoy pants moment but i still think i prefer large removals where i can rope or fell in smaller sections.)


----------



## rbtree (Apr 16, 2004)

Quite a tree there proarbor!! Is that a pinus? It's certainly a bit bigger than the pine we removed a while back that produced 40 yards of chips and around 8 cord of wood. It was 16 feet circ. on the butt. Dark pic shows me using a 42 inch bar on the 3120 at 10 feet up, and it was too small to cut through, which really complicated making the cut....one of the few times I've had the big saw aloft.

Biggest stick I've craned was a young sequoia, 24 feet long and 12 tons, 9 feet at the butt.

Can you identify some of the other trees in the photos? Most of them look huge! 

More than just big euc reglans down under, it would appear!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice flushcuts there, ProArb!

NO STUBS!!!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 16, 2004)

Rumination and anyone interested, these cherries in my yard are prunus subhirtella, var. amanogawa.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 17, 2004)

plenty of big eucalypts rb not alot of the varietys you deal with it was an eye opener 4 me,i took out a large cali red wood years ago for free to get the log wood not many of them here but the grain was no good to mill as it grows diffrent here,i went and qouted the largest cypress pine ive ever seen today still scratching my head trying to work out


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 17, 2004)

the biggest reglan is near my place ill post a pic its called the ada tree,another place nearby is the site of worlds tallest tree some thoughtful people cut it down to measure it!south of me is the strezleki ranges it had the worlds best hardwood but was all burnt out clearing for farm land 100+years ago it still has some huge blackwoods(acacia)


----------



## Proarbor (Apr 17, 2004)

[QUOTE 

More than just big euc reglans down under, it would appear! [/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry to have taken so long to reply RB but i was out doing some quotes.
 
The project tree was a Araucaria cunninghamii within the grounds of the Adelaide Botanical Gardens, unfortunately it was making a bit of a habit of shedding some of its lateral branches ( The wood is very carroty) and the gardeners were refusing to work under it for safety reasons. I have included a link to a site with information and a photo of this species.

http://www.anbg.gov.au/anbg/conifers/araucaria-cunning.html 

I will take a look at the photos again later and id some of the trees for you.

:Monkey: 

No stubs for this monkey MB Thanks

I Am including a pic of a Eucaluptus Camaldulensis (River Red Gum) That i think you may find to be an eye opener ( Tree size in SA) These are my fav species to climb/ maintinence prune and one of the spiecies I learnt in.


----------



## Proarbor (Apr 17, 2004)

Did you spot me ? I was one of three guys who pruned this tree about four years ago (before I started Proarbor) We had to do some lateral reductions as well as a slight canopy thin and dead wood. From the top of this tree it felt like you could see forever.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 17, 2004)

Cool, here's a link to the only araucaria we have in the US, at least that I'm aware of. Real buggers to work on...strange wood too, sappy stuff that can eat on you and your equipment. I've only wroked on a few, and removed one...it was no more than 22 inches dbh, and 50 feet tall, but made 12 yards of chips.

http://www.victorialodging.com/monkey_puzzle_tree.htm

i'd love to hear more of the folklore about these tall trees. Robert Van Pelt, who scientifically measures big trees, has visited the euc forests, and, from his research, found no evidence or proof that eucs ever hit 400 feet....But, as fast as they grow, it sure wouldn't surprise me if they did..and I've heard stories of ones approaching 500 feet.

For that matter, he said there's no concrete proof that redwoods ever reached 400 feet, but I'll bet they did also. The tallest documented tree fell over in 1931. It was a douglas fir here in Washington, and measured 393 feet.


----------



## Gord (Apr 17, 2004)

http://www.nre.vic.gov.au/virtualexhibition/trees/low.htm

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/index.asp?id=47342

http://www.nwmissouri.edu/arboretum/FACTS.HTM

http://www.discovervancouver.com/GVB/vancouver-temples.asp

It seems that the 435' euc is a popular choice for the tallest tree ever...it also seems that there are a lot of bogus authorities on tree records. sheesh the third link is anything but factual.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 18, 2004)

not sure if im 100%correct but tasmanian blue gums are worlds 2nd quikest growing hardwood,quikest is a peruvian variety i think i have cut them back serverley doing line work and there back there in no time


----------

